# My Mini



## AKDejaVu (Jul 17, 2002)

I've bought a 2002 Mini. I test drove the S and the CVT and just couldn't find enough there to justify the added expense. Plus, I don't trust the CVT until I see some indicator of reliability.

I was replacing a different 115hp front wheel drive car that was about 800lbs heavier, so the power wasn't really a major purchasing determiner. I went more for cost, fuel economy, features and looks.

Here's what I ended up with:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Saw one in person yesterday while filling up. Nice looking car. This one was grey with blue and grey interior.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Drive it up Deja!  Nice looking auto!


----------



## AKDejaVu (Jul 17, 2002)

Gonna be in Seattle in a couple of weeks Rip. Going to a Mariners game. We should hook up for lunch.


----------

